# Peptide Subq Reaction



## booze (Feb 15, 2012)

hey guys, just wondering if anyone can give some feedback on an issue im having. Ive been pinning subq ghrp6 & modgrf 3 x daily @ 100mcg.
problem being majority of injections give me bad swelling? like an oversized bee sting or similar. and stays red and swollen for hours. worst part is i can feel hard lumps under my skin. 
any idea why this is happening? thanks in advance


----------



## moresize (Feb 16, 2012)

Happens to me sometimes and I know my stuff is legit. Are you injecting deep enough and also where are you injecting


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 16, 2012)

It's very common to have that reaction


----------



## ecto (Feb 16, 2012)

That has happened to me. I was injecting at an angle and it was all to close to surface. I started injecting at 90 instead of 45 and it corrected the problem.


----------



## booze (Feb 17, 2012)

I think im injecting deep enough. And at 45, any deeper n I reckon it'll be muscle. If its common I guess there is nothing to worry about?!


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 17, 2012)

What size pin you using, usually SubQ pins are so short anyway there's no need to go in at a 45.  Straight in is perfectly fine.  Lower abdominal fat SubQ?


----------



## oufinny (Feb 17, 2012)

I get some swelling from CJC-1295 w/DAC, it is common from the lysine in it but not sure to hear that about what you are using.  The only other one that bothers me is IGF-1 LR3, assuming I use AA and only AA.  If you cut it with BA water it is much less an issue.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 17, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Straight in is perfectly fine.  Lower abdominal fat SubQ?



yep, just pinch the skin and pin away. thats where I do all of my subq pins.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 17, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> yep, just pinch the skin and pin away. thats where I do all of my subq pins.



Don't ever change your avatar.  I love Mariza.


----------



## booze (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm using 29g slin pin 12.7mm long. Pinning either side of belly button causes worst reaction. Directly below nothing?? I can't rep from tapatalk sorry.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 18, 2012)

I get the the same thing every now and then with peps. I don't ever get it with GH. I wouldn't assume that it's a good thing.


----------



## booze (Feb 19, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I get the the same thing every now and then with peps. I don't ever get it with GH. I wouldn't assume that it's a good thing.



Might be a reaction to the fillers used or something? Happens from all suppliers.


----------



## Kleen (Feb 20, 2012)

I get a lil red from them and I can feel where I have injected sub q for a little bit but it takes a little time to disperse since injected into fat. If it does not do this below the belly button then the answer is to inject below the belly button.


----------



## tjsulli (Feb 20, 2012)

booze said:


> I'm using 29g slin pin 12.7mm long. Pinning either side of belly button causes worst reaction. Directly below nothing?? I can't rep from tapatalk sorry.


try going im in sted of subq worked for me


----------



## blergs. (Feb 21, 2012)

booze said:


> hey guys, just wondering if anyone can give some feedback on an issue im having. Ive been pinning subq ghrp6 & modgrf 3 x daily @ 100mcg.
> problem being majority of injections give me bad swelling? like an oversized bee sting or similar. and stays red and swollen for hours. worst part is i can feel hard lumps under my skin.
> any idea why this is happening? thanks in advance



ether you have allergys or an overly active histamine reaction, or your product may not be fully sterile.

I did not ever have this issue.
small bit of irritation sure. 
if its gone by next day dont swet it. some react more then others.


----------



## littlekev (Feb 21, 2012)

Most importantly are the lumps and swelling going away?


----------



## TheFlyingHammer (Feb 23, 2012)

I've dropped my peptides altogether due to the reaction you speak of. I never had the problem until recently when all of a sudden after a shot I felt a severe stinging followed by an itch which then turned into something similar to what you described, big lumps spotted across my stomach which then went very hard and flat. I took an antihistamine straight away due to the itch thinking it histaminergic but it din't help at all. The next morning the reaction had subsided but there were still hard lumps under the skin which were there until the day after that even. As sloppy pointed out it has never happened to me when sub-q Gh has been administered but then again I've ran peptides for almost a year and this happened just recently. My fiance is diabetic and handles all my shots so it's not a technique issue, that much I know. I also had the reaction from several different petides and injected each seperately to see if it was just the CJC w/DAC but the same reaction took place with Ipam and mod grf so I figure there may be a tainted wholesale batch or something that my supplier bought but that is just a thought. I am not willing to go through it so I've ceased using them and had to throw out the lot. I'm no pussy but it's a painful raection and frankly it scared shit out of me so I'm giving thema break for the time being, not worth taking chances with your body IMO. Stay safe.


----------



## booze (Feb 29, 2012)

Interesting. I've started injecting lower below my belly button n no reactions.....


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Feb 29, 2012)

Anybody bruising from SubQ injections?  I was at the gym yesterday and noticed in the mirror like 4 quarter sized bruised from my injections at different locations in the stomach.  I'm pinning 3x daily.


----------



## Kleen (Feb 29, 2012)

No, I have never had a bruise from one. I have had the injection site turn yellow almost like a faded bruise after a Lr3 inject but that was from the acetic acid.


----------



## TheFlyingHammer (Mar 1, 2012)

occasional bruising at sub-q sites is something that just seems to happen once in a while but I've never had any problems arise from them. The reaction I described above however is much more severe and I'm not taking a chance with peptide that gives that reaction it could be an allergic response or it could be contaminated peptide so I figure it's better to throw them than risk long term damage.


----------

